# estereo aiwa



## firefox0270 (Sep 15, 2006)

saludos a todos es la primera vez que escribo, y me da mucho gusto que haya sitios como
este en la red mi problema es este. 
tengo un minicomponente aiwa modelo NSX-MT920, resulta que al conectar la bocina izquierda al amplificador, se escuchaba un tronido fuerte y bloqueaba todo el componente,
ahora ya no enciende, pense que era un corto circuito en la bocina lo que producia todo esto
pero ahora ya no estoy tan seguro, ya que cheque las terminales y no haye nada anormal,
que puede ser.?


----------



## shocky (Sep 15, 2006)

Hola.
Es probable que un de los canales del equipo estuviese defectuso, y el otro no.
Que ahora no te encienda puede ser que al estar defectuoso uno de los canales, el equipo este consumiendo mas corriente de lo normal y te haya saltado uno de los fusibles de proteccion.
La potencia de los esquipos de audio bienen en un modulo. asegurate de que no este quemado o peor aun en corto.
Saludos


----------

